# Finding Rental Properties in Lazio



## FabCakeLady (Sep 3, 2009)

We are having to relocate to Rome due to my husband's work next year. We do not know the area at all and are planning a trip soon to get a better idea. In the meantime though, I am trying to find some information on rental properties commutable to Fiumicino airport ie what sort of thing is available and for how much?

Can anyone suggest some good websites with this sort of information?

Thanks a lot!


----------

